# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Ατύχημα Ε/Γ -  Τ/Ρ Γιωργής

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Προσαραξε το ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ στη βραχονησιδα πλατια κοντα στο Πορο απο οτι ακουσα στον ALPHA πριν μιση ωρα περιππου ...
Προσπαθεια για να μεταφερθει ο κοσμος στα παραπλεοντα πλοια ...

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς το πανέμορφο βαποράκι προσάραξε στον Πόρο και μπάζει νερά :cry:

----------


## Rocinante

16: 25 .Αυτη τη στιγμη το AIS δειχνει οτιδιπλα του ειναι το flingcat 1, pls 607, pls 607, πλησιαζει το φορτηγο MICHELE  και λιγο πανω παει το ROMILDA και σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλα μικροτερα.

----------


## OLENI

ΠΗΓΗ IN.GR

Τουριστικό πλοίο που εκτελούσε ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα με 280 επιβαίνοντες προσάραξε σε ξέρα ένα ναυτικό μίλι από το λιμάνι του Πόρου. Πλωτά και εναέρια μέσα στο σημείο της προσάραξης για την εκκένωση του πλοίου. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες στην περιοχή είναι καλές και η επιχείρηση διάσωσης εξελίσσεται ομαλά. 

Το ελληνικό επιβατηγό-τουριστικό πλοίο «Γεωργής» προσάραξε -υπό άγνωστες μέχρι στιγμής συνθήκες- αργά το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης στη νησίδα «Πλατιά», που βρίσκεται στη βόρεια πλευρά του Πόρου. Το πλοίο είχε αποπλεύσει το πρωί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού.


Στο σημείο της προσάραξης έσπευσαν σκάφη του Λιμενικού Σώματος και παραπλέοντα σκάφη. Ακόμη κατευθύνονται στην περιοχή τέσσερα ναρκαλιευτικά, ένα αεροσκάφος C-130, τρία ελικόπτερα, τέσσερα Super Puma και μία τορπιλάκατος, προκειμένου να συμβάλλουν, εφόσον χρειατεί, στην επιχείρηση εκκένωσης.
Κατά πληροφορίες, το πλοίο δεν έχει πάρει κλίση, αλλά είναι απαραίτητη η απομάκρυνση των επιβατών για λόγους ασφαλείας διότι από το μικρής έκτασης ρήγμα έχει αρχίσει η εισροή υδάτων. Δεν υπάρχει καμία πληροφορία για τραυματισμό επιβατών, στην πλειονότητά τους είναι τουρίστες, ούτε για κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.
Οι καιρικές συνθήκες στην περιοχή είναι καλές και ευνοούν την επιχείρηση εκκένωσης. Σε ετοιμότητα βρίσκεται το νησί του Πόρου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πληροφορίες έχουμε εδώ για τον Γιώργη .

----------


## Rocinante

εφτασε το ιστιοφορο ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ και το ROMILDA. Το ROMILDA εκανε στροφη και φευγει. Πολυ επικινδυνο να χωθει εκει μεσα ενα τοσο μεγαλο πλοιο οπως και το michele που κρατιεται πιο μακρυα.

----------


## Apostolos

Και ακολουθεί το Καραπιπέρης 14

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Πληροφορίες έχουμε εδώ για τον Γιώργη .


Γιωργής ονομαζεται το πλοιο οχι Γιώργης.

----------


## Rocinante

Πολυς κοσμος εχει μετεπιβαστει στην Παντοφλα ΕΛΠΙΣ που φαινεται να αποδιδει καλυτερα απο τα μικροτερα. Το flingcat 1 την πρωτη μεταφορα στον Πορο

----------


## Rocinante

Η εκενωση τελειωσε. Το βραδυ διαφοροι τηλεκανιβαλοι θα πεσουν πανω του να το φανε. Καημενε Γιωργη αυτη τη φορα δε σε βλεπω να γλυτωνεις...

----------


## Leo

Η επιχείρηση τελείωσε με ασφάλεια. Η τηλεόραση έκλεισε..... και ευτυχώς έχουμε και διακοπή κατα τη διάρκεια των "ειδήσεων". Η τουριστική περίοδος άρχισε και αφού όλα πήγαν καλά με το ατύχημα πρέπει να υπάρξει σύνεση. *Ας μην βγάλουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας!*

----------


## JASON12345

Το πλοίο θα σωθεί.;
Θα το φέρουν με ρυμουλκό.;

όσο γι αυτό...
Είδη ο κύριος Ευαγγελάτος έχει αρχίσει να παριστάνει τον φοβερό καπετάνιο
γελοιοποιώντας κι άλλο τον εαυτό του,και άφηνε υπονοούμενα για ενδεχόμενο δόλο του Καπετάνιου.
Και φυσικά όπως σε κάθε ατύχημα πρώτο θέμα στα ΜΜΕ είναι η Ελληνική ναυτίλια.
Μπράβο.
Είμαστε περήφανοι!

----------


## Leo

> Το πλοίο θα σωθεί.;
> Θα το φέρουν με ρυμουλκό.;
> 
> όσο γι αυτό...
> Είδη ο κύριος Ευαγγελάτος έχει αρχίσει να παριστάνει τον φοβερό καπετάνιο
> γελοιοποιώντας κι άλλο τον εαυτό του,και άφηνε υπονοούμενα για ενδεχόμενο δόλο του Καπετάνιου.
> Και φυσικά όπως σε κάθε ατύχημα πρώτο θέμα στα ΜΜΕ είναι η Ελληνική ναυτίλια.
> Μπράβο.
> Είμαστε περήφανοι!


Θα πρέπει να σου πω φίλε μου Jason ότι για να μην μοιάξουμε στον κάθε κύριο των Media πρέπει να περιμένουμε. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι πάνω και έξω απο το πλοίο προσπαθούνε προφανώς να το σώσουνε... 

Τα σχόλια σου τα βρήκα προσεκτικά, πολύ καλά και καυστικά για την ηλικία σου... Μπράβο σου!  :Wink:

----------


## sonsavior

το φθινοπορο μετα απο επισκευη ημουν τυχερος που το βρηκα καθως ερχοταν

PA050021-1.JPG

PA050006-1.JPG

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: *Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE*
Πέμπτη, 13 Μαρτίου 2008 21:40 
Τελευταία Ενημέρωση : 13/03/2008 21:42 

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μεταφέρθηκαν γύρω στις 21:00 όλοι οι επιβάτες του τουριστικού επιβατηγού πλοίου «Γεωργής», μετά την επιτυχή επιχείρηση εκκένωσης του, αφότου προσέκρουσε στη νησίδα «Πλατιά», βόρεια του Πόρου. 

Αύριο το πρωί θα πραγματοποιηθεί η επιχείρηση ρυμούλκησης του πλοίου.

Ανάμεσα στους επιβάτες, ήταν, σύμφωνα με τον κατάλογο επιβατών, 56 Ρώσοι, 163 Ιάπωνες και 58 Αμερικανοί.

----------


## Baggeliq

Ξέρει κανένας αν οι κατάσταση του ήταν καλή γιατί σήμερα άκουσα ότι μιλάνε όλοι για πολλά τεχνικά προβλήματα στα συστήματα πλεύσης του και ότι ήταν ένα πλοίο φάντασμα εδώ και δυο χρονιά με αλλά δυο ναυτικά ατυχήματα  που στο πρώτο του ταξίδι έπεσε σε αστέρα στην πρώτη του φετινό ταξίδι στην θερινή περίοδο του  με ένα πεπειραμένο πλοίαρχο στο τιμόνι του......?

----------


## gvaggelas

Τώρα θα ακούσεις τα πάντα σε ότι αφορά το πλοίο. Μέχρι και το ότι οι τουαλέτες δεν είχαν χαρτί υγείας.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Τώρα θα ακούσεις τα πάντα σε ότι αφορά το πλοίο. Μέχρι και το ότι οι τουαλέτες δεν είχαν χαρτί υγείας.


 *Αυτό το ξερό καλά αυτούς τους τρις μήνες που είμαι εδώ πολύ καλά στο υποτιθέμενο παραλίγο ναυάγιο που αναφέρουν τα ξένα δημοσιογραφικά πρακτορεία αλλά η επιβάτες δεν λένε τίποτα απλά γελάνε, αν έχεις κάτι να μου πεις θέλω να μου το πεις  και εσύ και τα αλλά τα μέλη εδώ ………*

----------


## xara

Ολοκληρώθηκε η επιχείρηση εκκένωσης του τουριστικού πλοίου *&#171;Γιωργής&#187;,* το οποίο το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης προσάραξε στη βραχονησίδα &#171;Πλατιά&#187;, ανοιχτά του Πόρου. Από την προσάραξη δημιουργήθηκε ρήγμα στην πλώρη, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρξει εισροή υδάτων. Κανείς από τους 280 επιβάτες -στην πλειονότητά τους τουρίστες από Ιαπωνία, Ρωσία και ΗΠΑ- δεν τραυματίστηκε. Το πλοίο, που είχε αποπλεύσει το πρωί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού, προσάραξε στη βραχονησίδα υπό άγνωστες μέχρι στιγμής συνθήκες. Η μεταφορά των επιβατών προς το Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στον Πόρο έγινε με τρεις λάντζες και το καταμαράν Flying Cat 1. 

http://www.in.gr/video/default.aspx?videoID=65174

http://www.in.gr/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δόξα τω θεώ, καλά πέρασα και πάλι !!!

Και γέλασα, και εξοργίστηκα, και φασκέλωσα, και έβρισα με την ψυχή μου !!! Ας είναι καλά τα παιδιά των τηλεοπτικών ενημερωτικών :? εκπομπών.

Και τι δεν ακούσαμε πάλι. Για γερασμένο πλοίο, για υπέργηρο πλοίο, για χαλασμένα ραντάρ, για κολλημένο τιμόνι, για τρομοκρατημένους επιβάτες, 
για απίστευτη περιπέτεια, για για για για .............

Και δεν βρέθηκε ένας (ΕΝΑΣ για δείγμα) τηλεαστέρας, που να κάνει το αυτονόητο, να δώσει την είδηση δηλαδή (και μόνο) της προσάραξης και της 
ασφαλούς εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου, χωρίς να επιχειρήσει να δώσει ταυτόχρονα και το δικό του ...πόρισμα για την προσάραξη του πλοίου.

Δεν βρέθηκε ένας να πει το αυτονόητο. Ότι δηλαδή για τα αίτια της προσάραξης καλό θα ήταν να περιμένουμε το πόρισμα και τις απαντήσεις 
των αρμοδίων αρχών. ΕΥΓΕ παιδιά, πάντα τέτοιες δημοσιογραφικές επιτυχίες !!!

Όσον αφορά τώρα το *Γιωργής*, εργασίες γίνονται στα ύφαλα του πλοίου από δύτες που προσπαθούν να κλείσουν το δέκα μέτρων ρήγμα που δημιουργήθηκε 
στο πλοίο από την προσάραξη, για να μπορέσει να γίνει κατόπιν επιχείρηση αποκόλλησης του.

----------


## xara

> Δόξα τω θεώ, καλά πέρασα και πάλι !!!
> 
> Και γέλασα, και εξοργίστηκα, και φασκέλωσα, και έβρισα με την ψυχή μου !!! Ας είναι καλά τα παιδιά των τηλεοπτικών ενημερωτικών :? εκπομπών.
> 
> Και τι δεν ακούσαμε πάλι. Για γερασμένο πλοίο, για υπέργηρο πλοίο, για χαλασμένα ραντάρ, για κολλημένο τιμόνι, για τρομοκρατημένους επιβάτες, 
> για απίστευτη περιπέτεια, για για για για .............
> 
> Και δεν βρέθηκε ένας (ΕΝΑΣ για δείγμα) τηλεαστέρας, που να κάνει το αυτονόητο, να δώσει την είδηση δηλαδή (και μόνο) της προσάραξης και της 
> ασφαλούς εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου, χωρίς να επιχειρήσει να δώσει ταυτόχρονα και το δικό του ...πόρισμα για την προσάραξη του πλοίου.
> ...


Δυστυχώς-το ξέρουμε όλοι άλλωστε- πάντα αυτό συμβαίνει, με τα ΜΜΕ. Βλέπεις, ο πόνος, η δυστυχία, το κλάμα, η καταστροφή, το αίμα, "πουλάει" στο ευρύ κοινό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, δεν τους "βγήκε" και προσπάθησαν με τρόπους, που δεν νομίζω να πείθουν κανένα, να δημιουργήσουν μια εικόνα καταστροφής. Διαψεύσθηκαν ομως απο τους χαμογελαστούς επιβάτες, που όλοι εγκατέλειψαν το πλοίο με όλα τους τα προσωπικά είδη και τους έμεινε να προβάλουν κατα κόρον, την επιβάτιδα εκείνη, που έπαθε σοκ.

----------


## Leo

Από το ναυάγιο του Σαμίνα και μετά... η παρακολούθηση των ναυτικών ατυχυμάτων απο την τηλεόραση για μένα σταματά στο όλοι σώθηκαν ή πιό είανι το αποτέλεσμα της διάσωσης. *Αρνούμαι* πλέον να δώ το ανακριτικό των καναλιών... για να αποφύγω αυτά που παθαίνουν οι προλαλήσαντες φίλοι Εσπρέσο και xara. Είναι εξαιρετικά ψυχοφθόρο ένας άνθρωπος του επαγγέλματος να ακούει όλη αυτή την ασχετοσύνη, αρλούμπα, αηδία κλπ
που εκστομίζουν οι "ειδικοί" των ειδήσεων...:cry:

----------


## karystos

Πάντως στον ΑΝΤ1 το βρήκανε. Σήμερα το πρωί έδειξαν το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ από την ταινία "Καπεταν Φάντης Μπαστούνης" και είπανε ότι ήταν του 1960 (η ταινία) άρα και το πλοίο ταξιδεύει από τότε στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης η ανταποκρίτρια Θεσσαλονίκης είπε ανακουφισμένη ότι γλιτώσανε από το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ που ήταν σουηδέζικο ποταμόπλοιο! Η Σουηδία βέβαια δεν φημίζεται για τα ποτάμια της, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία. 

Η ουσία όμως δεν είναι τι λένε τα κανάλια, εκτός και αν κάνει κανείς την προέκταση, δηλαδή αν σκεφτεί ό,τι όπως "ενημερώνουν" τον κόσμο για τα ναυτιλιακά, κι εμείς ξέρουμε καλά το "πως", έτσι μας "ενημερώνουν" και για όλα τα άλλα θέματα. Παρ΄όλα αυτά η τηλεόραση είναι μεγάλο πράγμα επειδή με την εικόνα και μόνο την έχεις την ενημέρωση, άσχετα με το τι λένε οι παπαγάλοι. Τη θεσούλα τους και το φρέσκο ψωμάκι τους θέλουν να διατηρήσουνε οι άνθρωποι. ¶μα δεν αμολήσουνε και πέντε τούβλα μπας και τσιμπήσει η τηλεθέαση θα τους διώξουνε. 

Το ζήτημα ή μάλλον τα ζητήματα με το ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ, άσχετα τι θα βγάλει το πόρισμα, είναι δυστυχώς ξανα μανα αλλού :

1. Στον εισαγγελέα πάει ο καπετάνιος, που δεν ήταν στη γέφυρα (αυτό ξέρουμε) και δεν είχε και υποχρέωση να είναι στη γέφυρα, αλλά ξεκουραζόταν στην καμπίνα του αφού αυτός θα το "γύριζε". Το ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ είχε δύο αξιωματικούς γέφυρας, έναν ανθυποπλοίαρχο και τον καπετάνιο που υποχρεωτικά έκανε κι αυτός φυλακή γέφυρας. Κρατούσε λοιπόν για τον εαυτό του την πιο δύσκολη βάρδια της επιστροφής. Τι μπορεί να φταίει ο άνθρωπος;
2. Σωστά λέτε πως δεν ξέρουμε αφού δεν έχουμε στοιχεία, όμως και πολλές εκδοχές δεν υπάρχουν. Πρόσφατα ανοίξαμε ολόκληρη συζήτηση για το SUPERFERRY II και το συμβάν στους Πεταλιούς. Από το 1998 που έγινε αυτό είχαμε το ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ, ξανά το SUPERFERRY II, το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ, το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ, το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, το MARIA G, το AΡΙΩΝ, το SEA DIAMOND, για να πούμε τα πιο χοντρά. Όπως αποδείχτηκε όλα για τον ίδιο λόγο. Μήπως κι εμείς πρέπει κάπου να σοβαρευτούμε; 
3. Όταν κάποιος ξέρει τι εργαλείο έχει στα χέρια του (π.χ. του 1959, με αρκετές "φουρτούνες" στη ζωή του) λογικό είναι ότι πρέπει να είναι πολύ επιφυλακτικός και να φέρεται με πολύ μεγάλη σύνεση και προσοχή. Αν με το FESTOS PALLACE λες "περνάω και στα δύο στάδια" (κακώς) με το "Χ" λες "ας περάσω στο ένα μίλι" αλλιώς πας γυρεύοντας, μιάς και το "απρόοπτο" κάποια στιγμή το έχεις στο χέρι. 
4. Στο βαπόρι δούλευαν 35 άνθρωποι. Το ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ είχε 260 επιβάτες, για αρχές Μαρτίου νούμερο εξαιρετικό. Αν όμως κάθε τόσο (δεύτερη φορά πριν κλείσει χρόνος) τους δείχνουν οι τηλεοράσεις (οι ξένες όχι οι δικές μας) με τα σωσίβια να πηδάνε στις λάντζες και στις παντόφλες, όσο κι αν "τέλος καλό όλα καλά" κάποια στιγμή θα το σκεφτούνε να ξανάρθουν. 

Αυτά με ολη την καλή πρόθεση και με την αποδοχή ότι και τα λάθη ανθρωπινα είναι και οι βλάβες αναπόφευκτες και μακριά από κάθε "ενδεχόμενο δόλο". Σαφώς, ότι και να βγάλει η έρευνα, με το να αρχίσουμε τις μπαρούφες για τα "σαπιοκάραβα" και τους "ανίκανους" και τα "κόκκαλα" και τα "μαχαίρια" μόνο το λάκο μας σκάβουμε. Από την άλλη, αφού την έχουμε πατήσει τόσες φορές, ας μάθουμε κι εμείς κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## iletal1

> Από το ναυάγιο του Σαμίνα και μετά... η παρακολούθηση των ναυτικών ατυχυμάτων απο την τηλεόραση για μένα σταματά στο όλοι σώθηκαν ή πιό είανι το αποτέλεσμα της διάσωσης. *Αρνούμαι* πλέον να δώ το ανακριτικό των καναλιών... για να αποφύγω αυτά που παθαίνουν οι προλαλήσαντες φίλοι Εσπρέσο και xara. Είναι εξαιρετικά ψυχοφθόρο ένας άνθρωπος του επαγγέλματος να ακούει όλη αυτή την ασχετοσύνη, αρλούμπα, αηδία κλπ
> που εκστομίζουν οι "ειδικοί" των ειδήσεων...:cry:


ΕΔΩ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΕΟΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ. ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΑΕΙ?????? :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Και για να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο απο το χάος των ΜΜΕ ας πούμε και κάτι να ευθυμήσουμε (αν και κρίβει και μία πίκρα...)
Μήπως αντί των πανάκριβων πλωτών του ΛΣ να αγοράσει το Ελληνικό κράτος... παντόφλες??? Είναι μικρές, μαϊτζέβελες, φτηνές (στην Ελευσίνα έχει αρκετές) με μεγάλη χωρηστικότητα και μικρό βύθισμα (για περιπτώσεις τύπου Γιωργής)....
Γελείο??? Η Ελληνική πατέντα ποτέ δέν χάνετε!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Μήπως αντί των πανάκριβων πλωτών του ΛΣ να αγοράσει το Ελληνικό κράτος... παντόφλες???


Kαθόλου κακή σαν ιδέα, και τα αποτελέσματα από τα δύο τελευταία ατυχήματα με *SD* και *Γιωργή* σε δικαιώνουν.

Η μόνη μου διαφοροποίηση είναι στο όχι παντόφλες αντί των πανάκριβων πλωτών, αλλά παντόφλες μαζί με τα πανάκριβα πλωτά.
Γιατί ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι παντόφλες έχουν το σαφές μειονέκτημα της ταχύτητας τους, άρα και της έγκαιρης επέμβασης τους στο όποιο συμβάν.

----------


## JASON12345

Na feroun panakriba plota limenika pou na moiazoun san pantofles :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ιστορικό και αγαπημένο (και όχι υπέργηρο  :Sad: ) πλοίο, παραμένει για πέμπτη ημέρα προσαραγμένο βόρεια του Πόρου.

Να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι αρκετά μεγάλη η ζημιά που έχει υποστεί ?

Πάντως πρέπει τις υποχρεώσεις του να τις έχει αναλάβει το ''ομόσταυλο'' ANNA MARU, μιας και εχθές που κατέβηκα στο λιμάνι 
έλειπε από την γνώριμη θέση του που βρισκόταν δεμένο τους τελευταίους μήνες.

----------


## despo

Παντως η εταιρεια εβγαλε ανακοινωση οτι το πλοιο θα επισκευαστει, οποτε πρεπει η συνεχιση της λειτουργιας του να θεωρειται βεβαιη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σχετικά με την απορία γιατί ευθύνεται ο πλοίαρχος αφού δεν ήταν στη γέφυρα να θυμήσω ότι έτσι ορίζει ο Νόμος (ΒΔ 683/1960 (ΦΕΚ 158 Α 1960) Περί εγκρίσεως και θέσεως εις εφαρμογήν Κανονισμού εσωτερικής υπηρεσίας επί Ελληνικών επιβατηγών πλοίων πεντακοσίων κ.οχ. και άνω).:

Άρθρο 4
1. Ο πλοίαρχος είναι ο κυβερνήτης και διοικητής του πλοίου.
2. `Εχει εξουσίαν επί παντός επιβαίνοντος.
3. *Είναι υπεύθυνος διά την καλήν διοίκησιν και την ασφάλειαν του πλοίου, των επιβαινόντων και του φορτίου,* ως και διά την εν αυτώ ευταξίαν δικαιούμενος χάριν της ασφαλείας τούτων ή εν περιπτώσει ανάγκης όπως εν παντί χρόνω διατάξη και επιβάλη παν ότι η ναυτική τέχνη ή ειδική αυτού πείρα και οι Νόμοι και οι Κανονισμοί επιβάλλουσιν. Η ενάσκησις της εξουσίας ταύτης απόκειται εις την απόλυτον κρίσιν του Πλοιάρχου υποχρέου εις λογοδοσίαν διά κατάχρησιν εξουσίας ενώπιον των αρμοδίων αρχών και του διορίσαντος αυτόν πλοιοκτήτου.

Άρθρο 14
1. Ο Πλοίαρχος:
α) *ορίζει την τηρητέαν πλεύσιν και ευθύνεται διά ταύτην ως και διά την εν γένει ασφαλή διεξαγωγήν και ευόδωσιν του πλου.*
β) τηρεί "Βιβλίον διαταγών γεφύρας", εν ω καταχωρεί την διαταχθείσαν πορείαν, το στίγμα, τον χρόνον χρήσεως ραντάρ κλπ. και πάσαν άλλην διαταγήν, οδηγίαν ή παρατήρησιν αναγκαίαν εις τον Αξιωματικόν φυλακής γεφύρας διά τον ασφαλή και κανονικόν πλουν, *του οποίου λαμβάνουσι γνώσιν και υπογράφουσιν οι Αξιωματικοί καταστρώματος μεθ` εκάστην αλλαγήν της φυλακής των.*
γ) κυβερνά αυτοπροσώπως το πλοίον κατά τον είσπλουν και έκπλουν εις λιμένας, διώρυγας, διαύλους και άλλους επικινδύνους διόδους και αγκυροβολίας πλοίων εις κρίσιμους περιστάσεις και εν γένει οπόταν άλλοτε ήθελε κρίνει τούτο αναγκαίον.
2. Εις ους λιμένας ή πλοήγησις είναι υποχρεωτική, δέχεται επί του πλοίου πλοηγόν, μεριμνών προς τούτο εγκαίρως.
Εν ουδεμιά περιπτώσει η παρουσία του πλοηγού απαλλάσει αυτόν της προσωπικής του ευθύνης.

----------


## Leo

> Σχετικά με την απορία γιατί ευθύνεται ο πλοίαρχος αφού δεν ήταν στη γέφυρα να θυμήσω ότι έτσι ορίζει ο Νόμος (ΒΔ 683/1960 (ΦΕΚ 158 Α 1960) Περί εγκρίσεως και θέσεως εις εφαρμογήν Κανονισμού εσωτερικής υπηρεσίας επί Ελληνικών επιβατηγών πλοίων πεντακοσίων κ.οχ. και άνω).:
> 
> ¶ρθρο 4
> 1. Ο πλοίαρχος είναι ο κυβερνήτης και διοικητής του πλοίου.
> 2. `Εχει εξουσίαν επί παντός επιβαίνοντος.
> 3. *Είναι υπεύθυνος διά την καλήν διοίκησιν και την ασφάλειαν του πλοίου, των επιβαινόντων και του φορτίου,* ως και διά την εν αυτώ ευταξίαν δικαιούμενος χάριν της ασφαλείας τούτων ή εν περιπτώσει ανάγκης όπως εν παντί χρόνω διατάξη και επιβάλη παν ότι η ναυτική τέχνη ή ειδική αυτού πείρα και οι Νόμοι και οι Κανονισμοί επιβάλλουσιν. Η ενάσκησις της εξουσίας ταύτης απόκειται εις την απόλυτον κρίσιν του Πλοιάρχου υποχρέου εις λογοδοσίαν διά κατάχρησιν εξουσίας ενώπιον των αρμοδίων αρχών και του διορίσαντος αυτόν πλοιοκτήτου.
> 
> ¶ρθρο 14
> 1. Ο Πλοίαρχος:
> ...


Είναι απόλυτα σωστά όσα γράφει ο Παναγιώτης παρπάνω.  Θα ήθελα να σας επισημάνω την τελευταία παράγραφο... θα μας χρειαστεί στο μέλλον... Συχνά πυκνά θα το βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας... 
Ο καπετάνιος όταν μπαρκάρει ξέρει που πάει και τι πρόκειται να γίνει σε περίπτωση ενός ατυχήματος.  Με απλά λόγια: 
*" ..... Το απολωλώς πρόβατο εγώ ειμί ....."*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....Σχετικά με την απορία γιατί ευθύνεται ο πλοίαρχος αφού δεν ήταν στη γέφυρα να θυμήσω ότι *έτσι ορίζει ο Νόμος*.....


*''Τα του καίσαρος, τω καίσαρι.''*

Ευχαριστούμε *Παναγιώτη* για την υπενθύμιση. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους και να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάκτυλο μας.

Όλοι μας κάνουμε κάποια δουλειά, και όλοι μας ανάλογα με τις αρμοδιότητες μας έχουμε ευθύνες, μικρότερες ή μεγαλύτερες, και όλοι βέβαια αμοιβόμαστε βάσει αυτών.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Αποκόλληση και ρυμούλκηση του Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ» Ν.Π. 2842*




> *18-03-2008*
> 
> Αποκολλήθηκε ασφαλώς, σήμερα το απόγευμα, από το σημείο προσάραξης στη νησίδα «ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ», το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ» Ν.Π.2842, με τη βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών «ΑΤΛΑΣ» Ν.Π.10238, «ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 12» Ν.Π.10446, «ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΒΕΡΓΟΣ» Ν.ΕΛ. 59 και του πλωτού γερανού «ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ Ι»Ν.Π. 86.
> 
> Το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ» βρίσκεται προσδεμένο στο πλωτό γερανό, ο οποίος έχει αγκυροβολήσει στον όρμο ρωσικού ναύσταθμου Πόρου, όπου θα παραμείνει μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης των ρηγμάτων και στη συνέχεια θα ρυμουλκηθεί στην επισκευαστική βάση Περάματος.
> 
> Κατά την διάρκεια των κινήσεων δεν σημειώθηκε διαρροή καυσίμων, ούτε θαλάσσια ρύπανση από πετρελαιοειδή κατάλοιπα.


Πηγή : *ΥΕΝΑΝΠ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά πήγαν όλα καλά. Οι επιβάτες αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια, δεν έγινε ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος, και το πλοίο είναι προφανβώς σε κατάσταση που μπορεί να επισκευαστεί. Νομίζω ότι αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στο πλήρωμα για τις αποφάσεις και τις ενέργειές τους που έφεραν το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα και διαχειρίστηκαν μία δύσκολη κατάσταση.

----------


## marioskef

Ή απλά στην τύχη...

----------


## xara

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν κι οι ξένοι και μάθαμε τελικά, το ακριβές σημείο του ατυχήματος!
Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με το έγκυρο http://www.cruisebruise.com/Georgis_...h_13_2008.html το σημείο του ατυχήματος, είναι εδώ:

----------


## Apostolos

Στην κοσμάρα τους!!!!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

παλαιοτερα λεγοταν πορτοκαλις ηλιος;

----------


## Leo

Ναι σωστά αυτό ήταν το προηγούμενο όνομα του.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

το θυμαμαι που εκανε τον γυρο του ΑΓ ορους πριν 14 χρονια περιπου.

----------


## nautikos

> παλαιοτερα λεγοταν πορτοκαλις ηλιος;


Λογικα θα το θυμασαι αραγμενο στη _Θεσσαλονικη_ για αρκετα χρονια στη δεκαετια του '90. Ηταν δεμενο κοντα εκει που τωρα ειναι το _Kitchen Bar_.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

εχεις δικαιο,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν λεγοταν και τοτε πορτοκαλισ ηλιος.μηπως ειχε και αλλο ονομα βοηθησε με.

----------


## nautikos

Οχι μονο αυτο το ονομα ειχε οσο ηταν στη Θεσ/κη. Μηπως θυμασαι το *Αγ Γερασιμος* η το *Σαρωνις* και σε μπερδευει?

----------


## τοξοτης

Με κάποια καθυστέρηση , τώρα έτυχε να διαβάσω τα παραπάνω (βλέπεις είναι τόσες πολλές οι ενότητες και που να τις προλάβεις ) να συμφωνήσω και εγώ με ορισμένους σχετικά με τα ΜΜΕ ( βρε παιδί μου πως γίνεται σχεδόν οι ίδιοι να είναι ειδικοί δια τους σεισμούς για το τσουνάμι για τα πλοία για τα τραίνα , τα αεροπλάνα της πυρκαγιές , δεν ξέρω τι άλλο αλλά γενικά ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ για τα πάντα.) και αφού σας γνωρίσω ότι στα νιάτα μου παρ’ ότι έχω ταξιδέψει στον Αργοσαρωνικό με αρκετά πλοία (Χαρά,Νεραϊδα,Πίνδος,Καμέλια,Μάχη,Σαρωνίς, ίσως και κάποιο ακόμα ) με τον Πορτοκαλί δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ.
Έψαξα όμως (φοβερός αυτός ο <googlis> και βρήκα τις πιο κάτω φωτογραφίες.
Αν τις έχει παραθέσει κάποιος άλλος αλλού ας με συγχωρέσει για την επανάληψη.

Α! να μη ξεχάσω μιας και κάποιος αναφέρθηκε στο ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟ μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως κατόρθωνε και διόριζε κάθε εβδομάδα καμιά δεκαριά άτομα και το φοβερότερο  ότι αυτά τα άτομα κατόρθωναν σε λίγες μέρες να κάνουν τα αφεντικά να τους λένε , λες και τους ήξεραν χρόνια ,  πως κλέβουν την Εφορεία , τον πελάτη πως βάζουν χαλασμένα υλικά σε τυρόπιτες μελομακάρονα στρώματα κ.α (όχι ότι δε γίνεται) , πως τα αρνιά και τα γελάδια κοιμούνται στο χώμα και όχι στα πλακάκια πως το ένα πως το άλλο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτο που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα (δεν μπορούσα να την βγάλω πιο καθαρή) απο τα πρώτα ταξίδια του και το σινιάλο που είχε στη τζιμινιέρα του όταν ήταν αραγμένο δίπλα απο του Κανέλλου.
GIORGIS.jpg

ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ 04.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φωτο που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα (δεν μπορούσα να την βγάλω πιο καθαρή) απο τα πρώτα ταξίδια του και το σινιάλο που είχε στη τζιμινιέρα του όταν ήταν αραγμένο δίπλα απο του Κανέλλου.
> GIORGIS.jpg
> 
> ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ 04.jpg


ΑΠΟΡΙΑ - ΣΧΟΛΙΟ

Με τα λίγα Ελληνικά που ξέρω.
Με τις ελάχιστωτατες γνώσεις της Ναυπηγικής τέχνης και
Με βάση αυτά που δημοσίευσε ο φίλος <Xara> που άνοιξε το θέμα του <ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ> :

*Γιωργής** [Giorgis - Portokalis Ilios - Orange Sun]*

Ενα καράβι, που έγραψε τη δική του λαμπρή ιστορία στον Αργοσαρωνικό και που συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει ακόμα, σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο, με το όνομα *ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ.*
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1959 στο Αμβούργο, απο τα ναυπηγεία J.J. Sietas KG Schiffswerft GmbH & Co, με αριθμό κύτους 448, ως *ORANGE SUN.*
..................................................  ..................................................  ...
..................................................  ..................................................

Το 1967, ήρθε στον Πειραιά, αγορασμένο απο την Costas Spyrou Latsis Coast Lines of Greece, πήρε το όνομα *ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ* και δρομολογήθηκε, σε γραμμές του Αργοσαρωνικού.
Το 1972, χωρις να αλλάξει το όνομα που το έκανε πασίγνωστο, η καινούρια εταιρεία που το πήρε, η Aegean Shipping & Tourist Enterprises S.A με έδρα τον Πειραιά, το δρομολόγησε Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη.
Το 1997, επωλήθη στην Υδραική Ναυτική Εταιρεία, η οποία το μετονόμασε σε *ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ* και κάνει μέχρι σήμερα, μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες, απο το Τροκαντερό στα νησιά του Σαρωνικού.>

*Πιστεύω* ότι η φωτογραφία δε θα έπρεπε να γράφει <Κατασκευή Ναυπηγεία Σαββα > αλλά <ανακατασκευή> ή κάτι παρόμοιο μιας και το κάθε πλοίο *μια φορά κατασκευάζεται και μάλιστα ναυπηγείται  .* Μετά γίνονται μετατροπές.
Όπως δε φαίνεται από τα γραφόμενα του φίλου Xara και εκτός λάθους ουδεμία σοβαρή μετασκευή έχει γίνει

----------

